# car paint simulator



## matttatts (Sep 16, 2008)

was wondering if any of you know were to find a good place to up load pics of your car and paint it online. any tips?


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

house of kolor has a program that you can look at in your local paint & body supplier that stocks HOK -- They should have it anyways


----------



## matttatts (Sep 16, 2008)

thanks


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@Nov 9 2008, 05:31 PM~12105830
> *was wondering if any of you know were to find a good place to up load pics of your car and paint it online. any tips?
> *


layitlow


----------



## matttatts (Sep 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 11 2008, 03:00 PM~12126966
> *layitlow
> *


 were? :0


----------

